# Reverb pedal for amp with no fx loop ?



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a couple older tube amps, a Fender and a Boogie , that don't have built in reverb or an fx loop . Has anyone ever tried one of those Boss 63 Fender Reverb pedals? Any recommendations for adding reverb to the tone ?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Animal pedals bathtime reverb


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Boss/Fender 63 units tend to be overpriced when you manage to find them now. I’d look at either the Strymon Flint or Source Audio True Spring. Both units will supply great spring reverb tones, as well as three trem types.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have one of those Boss 63 Fender Reverb.. I actually like it and probably one of the reasons why I still have it even if I don't use it. It sounds close to the reverb I get from my fender amps.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

get an RV5/6, heck even a 3 will do to figure things out. Stick it in front of the amp and youll be fine.



knight_yyz said:


> Animal pedals bathtime reverb


the reviews aren't great



Merlin said:


> The Boss/Fender 63 units tend to be overpriced when you manage to find them now. I’d look at either the Strymon Flint or Source Audio True Spring. Both units will supply great spring reverb tones, as well as three trem types.


although I agree the 63 is a bit overpriced, I don't think the Strymon or Source is the place to start in terms of figuring it out.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Merlin said:


> Strymon Flint


+1 for the Flint. If you like subtle or even surfy spring reverb, it's got that. But it has a lot more than that too, with the Plate and Hall settings being stellar. And you can brighten or darken the reverb with the color knob to make it mix with your tone a little better.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Boss rv-3 as was mentioned.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As @vadsy said the RV series are a great place to start. If you can find an RV-3 you'll also get delay. Having said that a Zoom MS-70CDR has some pretty fine stuff tucked into it, including some great reverbs.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, Boss RV-6 is great for that!


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

If you're on a budget and don't mind a bit of soldering, BYOC has a nice reverb pedal that sounds really close to a Fender amp's reverb. Minimal controls on it, but it sure does the job.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a van amps sole mate that I really like with my old fenders.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Whatever you like, reverb pedals in front of an amp rarely cause any issues.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Experiment with the placement of the reverb unit but typically, last pedal in the chain works. I find using a simple switcher/looper unit to isolate each pedal helps quite a bit with tone and noise factors. I use thegigrig QMX switchers and they are affordable high quality units.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Haha did someone actually suggest a Strymon to someone asking for something to start out and learn about reverbs on?

get a used RV 3/5/6. They’re great and will do you just fine. Easy to use, inexpensive, rugged. 

And then, if it’s something you want to get more serious about, THEN go check out the Flint. 

I understand the “buy nice or spend twice” mentality, but if you buy a used RV3 for $100, you can sell it for that and be net zero. Plus no one here just started out seeing if they’re into guitar on a Wizard Modern Classic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I liked my EHX Holy Grail for doing the Fender spring reverb thing


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

A while ago, a company called Lang Research made an effects loop that plugged into a preamp tube socket.

Which Fender do you have?


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

I plug a Hall of Fame mini into the front of my Fender Bassbreaker 007. 

I use the built in reverb on my Hot Rod III

the hot rod sounds better in pretty well every way, but the HOF is perfectly good in front of the 007 and decently priced. Lots of options with Tone Print too


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I run the MXR Reverb into the front of dirty amps. Just like delay, if you are running it into the front of a distorted amp you need to run the level real low (<25%) or it'll sound harsh and overpowering.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

+1 for the HOF mini if you’re looking for something simple. One control knob, minimal space on your board, if you don’t like the sound it comes with there are lots of downloads. I use mine with the stock sound as an always on pedal with the control set around 10:00 o’clock.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice call, Kerry. Exactly how I run mine


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

warplanegrey said:


> Haha did someone actually suggest a Strymon to someone asking for something to start out and learn about reverbs on?
> 
> get a used RV 3/5/6. They’re great and will do you just fine. Easy to use, inexpensive, rugged.
> 
> ...


The original question doesn't really say "learning about reverb", but was asking about a good reverb into the front-end of an amp. I presumed the OP had some experience using built-in reverb or a reverb pedal in the effects loop, but maybe that is incorrect. Also, a used Boss '63 Reverb mentioned in the original post and used Strymon Flint aren't that different in price.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I used a RV3 for a long time, the verb is more dark and dull. If you're looking for pristine spring/shimmer/repeats its not the pedal for you.


----------



## JohnnyT (Dec 12, 2014)

I've spent some time down this rabbit hole. My only advice would be to get really clear with yourself about what kind of spring reverb you want. 

Many of the most highly regarded pedals emulate outboard spring tanks. They're aiming for tons of drippy, splashy reverb on hand. 

What I learned the hard way is that Fender's outboard tanks don't sound much like the reverb in Fender combo amps.

The combo amp style is what I like. I use reverb subtly. I want it warm and I am not a surf rock kind of player. For me, the outboard-style becomes too much, way too fast and can be metallic sounding. My ideal isn't better than the surf ideal, but they are different.

So for me, it took a long time to be able to read the reviews and recommendations with a grain of salt. 

Every reverb pedal thread I've ever read reads like this one -- dozens of wildly different recommendations for pedals that sound totally different from one another. Because every poster has a different idea of what spring reverb should sound like.



Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

